# One Common Question About Penalty on without Cancelling Visa



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

One Common Question is here that if anybody left the job without cancelling his/her employment visa what penality he/she face by the Company or UAE Govt?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i think you get banned for a year or so...


----------

